# Picture of Gulf this morning (9/2)



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Flat a the proverbial pancake!! Perfect!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Except for that pretty groundswell, it is beautiful. Rides some waves or go catch fish, either one sounds good.


----------



## JaSkynyrd (Jun 20, 2008)

Just interested to see if it could be done...


----------

